# Spiel entwickeln || Was braucht man?



## Kusarr (7. Oktober 2014)

hallo Leute,

mich interessiert das Thema schon etwas länger und wollte mal fragen, was man alles an Software braucht, um Ein Spiel zu entwickeln 

Also Programmieren is denk ich klar, C++ mit z.B. Visual Studio? Das hätt ich zumindest.

Aber was mim rest? 3D-Modelle generieren, Welten gestalten etc ... was braucht man da alles?

Wäre toll wenn mich jmd mal an das Thema ranführen würde


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2014)

Da gibts was die Programme betrifft zig Möglichkeiten. Es gibt für jede der genannten Aufgaben sehr viele Programme um sowas zu erstellen.

Was man aber eher braucht als gute Programme sind möglichst tiefgehende Programmierkenntnisse und sehr, SEHR viel Zeit und Aufwand. 

Für den Anfang würde ich da eher nicht selbst programmieren wollen (da du da Größenordnung ein Jahr lang 8 Stunden am Tag nur daran sitzt bis überhaupt irgendwas funktioniert wenn du keine Erfahrung hast) sondern  eine bestehende Engine und bestehenden Content nutzen um was eigenes zu bauen - etwa mit der Unreal-Engine/Editor usw., die gibts für ein paar Dollar zu kaufen.


----------



## Kusarr (7. Oktober 2014)

jeder fängt mal klein an ... was würdest dann fürn anfang zum üben mal empfehlen an Programm?
Würd gern mal weng rumtesten ^^


----------



## rtf (7. Oktober 2014)

dann könntest du dir für den Anfang Unity anschauen.


----------



## Kusarr (7. Oktober 2014)

rtf schrieb:


> dann könntest du dir für den Anfang Unity anschauen.


 
das sieht schon mal gut aus, danke 

Werd ich mir mal genauer anschaun


----------



## Brehministrator (7. Oktober 2014)

Ein ganz guter Weg ist es sicher (wie schon beschrieben), eine fertige Engine mit zugehörigen Tools und Programmen zu benutzen.

Als ich damals zu Schulzeiten (ist nun ca. 15 Jahre her ) mal angefangen hatte, ein (3D-)Spiel zu entwickeln, hatte ich einen anderen Ansatz gewählt. Mit C++-Programmierung und Microsoft Visual Studio war ich damals zum Glück schon recht gut vertraut. Ich habe mir einfach unerschrocken das aktuelle DirectX-SDK heruntergeladen (damals war DirectX 7.0 gerade brandneu erschienen ), und dann auf diversen Internet-Seiten Tutorials zu Direct3D gelesen und nachprogrammiert. Zu Beginn ganz einfach: Ein Fenster erzeugen und den Fenster-Hintergrund mit Direct3D löschen. Dann ein statisches Dreieck anzeigen. Dann das Dreieck rotieren lassen. Als nächstes dann, Texturen auf das Dreieck zu bekommen. So habe ich mich mehrere Jahre lang allmählich vorgetastet, und hatte am Ende wirklich eine primitive lauffähige Grafikengine  Das war damals als 3D-Strategiespiel mit drehbarer Kamera gedacht, vom Grundkonzept etwa wie Starcraft II. Meine Engine war immerhin so weit, dass die Landschaft da war, und man mit der Kamera drüberfahren/schwenken konnte, und auch einzelne "Panzer" (waren noch Würfel ^^) konnten da entlangfahren. Das war aber der Punkt, wo ich mit dem Projekt aufgehört hatte - ich hatte weder Bock noch Erfahrung, die 3D-Modelle und Texturen zu erstellen  Bei so was wäre es halt gut, wenn man mehrere Leute im Entwicklungs-Team hat. Da malt der eine vielleicht gerne Texturen, wohingegen der andere lieber programmiert, oder so.

Trotz allem war das auf jeden Fall eine unheimlich lehrreiche Erfahrung für mich  Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens gut, wie eine 3D-Engine intern arbeitet, und wie man DirectX benutzt (mit so Eigenheiten wie Texture Stages, etc).


----------



## Bunny_Joe (7. Oktober 2014)

Einige Programme, die hilfreich sein könnten:

Engine: Unity3D, Unreal Engine 4
Modelierung/Animation: Blender, 3D Coat, 3DS Max, Maya
Bildbearbeitung/Texturen: Gimp, Krita, Photoshop
Sounddesign/DAW: Reaper, VST Plugins, Kontakt player


Viel spaß!


----------



## Kusarr (8. Oktober 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Einige Programme, die hilfreich sein könnten:
> 
> Engine: Unity3D, Unreal Engine 4
> Modelierung/Animation: Blender, 3D Coat, 3DS Max, Maya
> ...


 
cool, schöne auflistung. danke


----------



## bitbowl (15. Oktober 2014)

Als "Minimum" brauchst du eigentlich nicht viel. 
Wenn man Kentnisse in C++ hat kann man als Anfänger sehr leicht mit der SFML kleine Spiele programmieren.
Zusätzlich braucht man natürlich noch ein Programm um die Grafiken zu erstellen: für ist Anfänger meiner Meinung nach das kostenlose GIMP geeignet.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (17. Oktober 2014)

Notepad++ kann auch nie Schaden. Und ein DBMS. Nichts läuft heutzutage ohne DB


----------



## xActionx (17. Oktober 2014)

"Nettes" Tool für Level-Design: CryEngine 3 SDK - Download - CHIP


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Terrain/Heightmap-Editor der besonders hervorsticht oder hat jeder größere Leveleditor so etwas eingebaut ?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Oktober 2014)

http://www.world-machine.com

World Machine ist wohl das bekannteste externe Tool für sowas.


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt noch Terragen 3, wie das ist kann ich aber nicht genau sagen, habe vor Ewigkeiten mal mit Terragen 1 gearbeitet und das war seinerzeit ganz gut.

Mal eine Auflistung mit welchen Tools ich arbeite:

Engine: Unreal Development Kit (UDK), Unreal Engine 4.5
Modeling: Blender
Animationen: fragMotion
Texturen: paint.NET, Photoshop, CrazyBump
Audio: Goldwave (noch von Half-Life 1 mitgeschleppt), Audacity

Sonstiges: Ultimate Unwrap 3D um einfach und schnell Models zu konvertieren und leichte Bearbeitungen durchzuführen.

Das wichtigste ist aber sehr viel Geduld zu haben und dabei auch möglichst Frust resistent zu sein. Sei dir im vornherein darüber im klaren das du sehr sehr viel zeit mit dem lernen der Software und vor allem der Engine verbringen wirst. Und es wird ganz viel nicht klappen und genau das Tutorial das du grade benötigst gibt es gar nicht. Der Anfang ist wirklich sehr schwer und du musst dich da schon durch kämpfen. Ich habe rund 3 Jahre gebraucht bis ich die Unreal Engine so weit verstanden habe wie jetzt.


Welche Engine du nutzt ist Geschmackssache, schau dir einfach mal die gängigen an (UDK, Unreal Engine 4, Unity, CryEngine, Source-Engine, Leadwerks). Persönlich rate ich ja immer sehr von der Unity Engine ab, aber das Thema hatten wir hier in einem anderen Thread schon mal 

Was hast du denn genau vor zu entwickeln?


----------



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2014)

danke für die vielen antworten, Unreal und Cry Engine sin wohl die, mit denen ich mich demnächst mal beschäftigen werd


----------



## wiitii1000 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hi Kusarr,

wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist, und mit Unity und Blender oder 3Ds Max anfangen möchtest, kann ich dir das hier ans Herz legen:
https://stacksocial.com/sales/the-name-your-own-price-game-design-bundle
(Keine Werbung sondern eine pers. Empfehlung)

Hab heute damit angefangen und bin begeistert.

Was ich benutze:

Engine: Unity
Modeling: Blender, 3Ds Max (Edu)
Sound: Ableton Live

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen,
MfG,
wiitii1000


----------

